# Your sport of choice



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

With all the discussion regarding the strength and weaknesses of various sports, I wonder how many people chose their sport more for the quality of the TD's/helpers/decoys than for the venue itself. 

I have found that as I learn more and more about grip, reading dogs, training and drives I become way more selective about who I am willing to work my dogs with. Not being the slightest bit interested in breeding and having nothing to prove in that arena allows me to enjoy dog training while utilizing trials to test our training. 

I guess this approach is not a luxury affordable to serious working dog breeders. However, all things being equal, would some of you be training in a different venue or are you happy with what you're currently doing.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Honestly, and all my usual BS aside, most people choose what is available to them. I really wish it was different, but most people have only one choice for the most part.


----------



## SammyBlondin (Mar 27, 2007)

I am super lucky in this regard. I trust very few people to work my dogs, but my main helper/decoy is my husband and I trust him 110% with my dogs.

Although we don't always agree on stuff, he will do whatever I want to do with my dogs. He is such a well rounded trainer/decoy that he can adapt to whatever sport I were to chose.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I had the choice of 3-4 clubs in this area. Definitely the TD/helper and training style made my choice easy.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I wanted to do suit sports - MR, FR, PSA, ANYTHING - when I first got my dog. Couldn't find a club, so I drove 2 hrs. one way every week to train schutzhund with a really great club in Atlanta. I'm in a suit sport club now, and even though I'm still 7 hours away from the nearest *active* ring club, I have a great group of people who are willing to learn along with me and help me get my dog ready. She might never make FR or MR III (my abilities, the dog's got what it takes!), but I'm going to learn a lot, and I'll get there one day.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I do my choice of sports, but overhere it is a bit easier to do it. Distances are short and there are many clubs over here.

In my city alone are 3 KNPV clubs and 2 common IPO clubs and 2 breed specific IPO clubs. Also a few other clubs for common ob classes, puppy classes, flyball etc. To either club it isn´t more than a 15 minute drive.

I have a very good TD (my husband), a decoy who is learning the game and a trialdecoy who is more than 20 yrs. in the suit. And I if we want more advice we always can ask my dad ;-)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

And that is why we hate you. : P


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

lol i would love LOVE to do knpv. but for now im am doin FR and yes jeff i am cross training for mondio awesome sport.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> And that is why we hate you. : P


:mrgreen: ;-) 

To make it worse: if I wanted to I can do FR, BR or Mondio if I could drive about 3hr (1 way) to Belgium.

I do like to see the sports, but the distance is to far:-\"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

three hours, three hours.............nevermind.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

hell i drive 2 and a half for training twice a week


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not currently involved in sport. If at some point in retirement I do become involved, I think I would prefer FR. They are all fun to watch. I enjoy being a spectator.

DFrost


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry guys :mrgreen:, but don´t forget here more than a 1hr drive is considered far. 
Hell, i can travel from the most nothern part (north east groningen) to the most southern part (south Limburg, near Luxemburg) in about 3-3 1/2 hr,


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

steve gossmeyer said:


> hell i drive 2 and a half for training twice a week


don't complain.

btw, enjoy ur bday.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Sam Leinweber said:


> don't complain.
> 
> btw, enjoy ur bday.


:lol: We're all excited, Kim is buying him a keyboard with a SHIFT key on it. :lol: Just kidding, Steve.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

lol i dont like capitols


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

Sam Leinweber said:


> don't complain.
> 
> btw, enjoy ur bday.


not complainin just sayin 3 hours isnt far


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

steve gossmeyer said:


> lol i dont like capitols


That's cool, but IF YOU GO ALL CAPS I WILL TRY AS HARD AS I CAN TO BAN YOUR SORRY BUTT. :lol:


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah ill stay in the smalls


----------

